# Water leak



## highwayg (Nov 28, 2014)

hi,

I have a vw autosleeper clubman with a water leak in the back somewhere. I have stripped the cupboards half the shower block and more and still cant seem to find the leak. has anyone come across this before? or might know where it could be coming from?....
also I've sealed all roof windows/vents etc.
rear window has been removed and re-sealed .
struggling with a solution........

many thanks in advance

Simon


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Need more info.

Is it only after rain? Or could it be from water system? Where does it appear? Parked up or on the move? Etc etc.


----------



## highwayg (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi.
sorry

its park stationary on a flat surface all day with no cover. After heavy rain its like a swimming pool underneath the cooker/outside of the toilet door. basically the hole backend is in water.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Silly question maybe, but have you got the fridge vent cover on.

cabby


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

The monocoque body of the Clubman is normally pretty leak free as long as the skylights are well sealed. The trouble is with water is that is can travel along internal surfaces so may well appear somewhere totally different to where it is getting in.

If it were me I would use a hosepipe and play it on specific areas of the van to see if you can work out where it is getting in. The roof area would be my first choice particularly around the skylights/heater cowl/aerial and any other places where the body has been cut to fit accessories.

Phil


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

When we had an AS we found this problem when the waste tank was full as I do not think there is an external overflow & the water backed up through the shower drain then overflowed from the bathroom to the kitchen area. Is the waste tank full & rainwater finding its way into the waste tank?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Did you find the leak?


----------

